# Ideas to make non-portable fishfinder portable



## Mrtwister7

I do not own my own boat but rent boats during the summer. I am looking for good ideas on how to make a non- portable fish finder into a portable one. Should I just mount the transducer on wood then clamp it to any boat that I may use? Also, how about the unit - should I mount it with a 5 gallon bucket with battery inside or something?
Looking for ideas to make this as easy as possible because I have been fishing with no electronics and want to step up my game this srping/summer. 
Thanks to all replies!!


----------



## misfit

check these out for mounting transducer.you can alo fabricate something similar if you don't want to buy one.
http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/templates/pod/horizontal-pod.jsp?_DARGS=/cabelas/en/common/catalog/pod-link.jsp_A&_DAV=MainCatcat602025-cat601356&rid=&indexId=cat601356&navAction=push&masterpathid=&navCount=1&parentType=index&parentId=cat601356&id=0000844

if you're using a regular deep cycle battery,you can also buy or easily fabricate a mount.
if using 2 dry cell 6 volt batteries,you could use a small plastic container to house them and mount it and the unit to a small piece of plywood,or use a seperate bracket for the unit.


----------



## Iowa Dave

You can also use 12v lawn mower batteries. They are cheap, work well for this application and very easy to carry. They can also be charged on any 12v charger


----------



## Mrtwister7

Thanks guys - this gives me some good ideas - now all i need is some WARM WEATHER!!


----------



## PolymerStew

Here was what I did to make a removable transducer mount for mine. I just used PVC pipe since I only have a trolling motor and won't travel much over 5mph. I use the C-clamp to clamp it onto the transom.


----------



## JIG

Buy the suction cup. When your done just roll it up. Did it for years on the pay lakes. Pole mount as Polymerstew has made works great for ice fishin.


----------



## 1bogey

For our fly in trips in Canada, I came up with the following to make a "portable" unit. I use a bracket similar to the one that Cabelas sells, for the transducer. I have a milk crate that I use to house the whole shooting match in, we use two six volt batteries, I have also used a jet-ski battery, but the 6 volts are more convienient for Canada. I attached the fish finders head unit to a piece of ply wood. When traveling I flip the ply wood over and wire tie it to the milk crate, all of the wires, batteries, and the trasducer/bracket fit in the milk crate. When we get to where we are going, I just flip it over and add a couple of wire ties to keep the wood on top of the crate and set it in the bottom of the boat.


----------



## lilkev76

eagle cuda's are pretty cheap, I rigged mine myself to my trolling motor fairly easy but they do make them for that as well, it was my first finder and helped before I got my boat, almost 6-7 years and it still works when I take to hodgeson and rent boats!!


----------

